# ITP during pregnancy



## Tonyj (Mar 28, 2012)

How do you code " Idiopathic thrombocytopenic purpura (ITP) during pregnancy"?
Would you need a different code for "gestational thrombocytopenia"?


----------



## vj_tiwari (Mar 30, 2012)

Hey ,

I think PDx: 649.33 & SDx: 287.31 is the appropriate coding for this scenario!!!

649.33 : Coagulation defects complicating pregnancy, childbirth, or the puerperium
             Conditions classifiable to 286.*, 287.*, 289.*
             Use additional code to identify the specific coagulation defect (286.0-286.9, 287.0-             287.9, 289.0-289.9).

Hope this helps!!! 

VJ


----------

